# Sharon Stone nackt @ Harper's Bazaar US September 2015 (5x)



## addi1305 (12 Aug. 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2015)

:thx: dir für die Scans von Sharon


----------



## Zeus40 (13 Aug. 2015)

Nicht übel... 

:thx:


----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2015)

Sehr schön.....


----------



## wizzard747 (13 Aug. 2015)

Danke :thumbup:


----------



## vivodus (13 Aug. 2015)

Uija...nicht schlecht


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2015)

echt lecker


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Aug. 2015)

Photoshop sei Dank! 

:thx:


----------



## Padderson (13 Aug. 2015)

also wenn da nix retuschiert ist, dann bin ich restlos begeistert:WOW:


----------



## dörty (13 Aug. 2015)

Großes Kino.:WOW:
:thx:


----------



## Sirocool4711 (14 Aug. 2015)

das ist ne Frau ... wow ...


----------



## necat (14 Aug. 2015)

thankss...


----------



## _sparrow_ (14 Aug. 2015)

Danke sehr!


----------



## Death Row (14 Aug. 2015)

Ich muss ja gestehen, dass mich die Bilder total anmachen


----------



## colossus73 (15 Aug. 2015)

Die Frau ist der Wahnsinn - wenn man mal bedenkt, wie alt sie ist... DAS ist mal eine aufregende Frau! Vielen Dank für die Bilder!


----------



## Voyeurfriend (15 Aug. 2015)

Nach wie vor eine umwerfende Frau! :thumbup:


----------



## marieke44 (7 Okt. 2015)

Sie ist schön


----------



## 60y09 (7 Okt. 2015)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Photoshop sei Dank!
> 
> :thx:



und dem Chirurg !


----------



## tschery1 (8 Okt. 2015)

Ein sehr guter Beauty-Doc ... die Straffungen sehen noch immer gut aus - und Sharon sowieso!


----------



## Schamröte (14 Okt. 2020)

lecker. Danke


----------

